# I Need to disable screencapture functionality



## Sini (Jan 16, 2011)

GPU-Z 0.5.0 grabs my PrintScrn button and don't want it to. What to do?

(It blocks my games' ingame grabber function).


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2011)

Use FRAPS or EVGA Precision for screen capture on an F12 or whatever key to get your screens? Don't run GPU-z while gaming?

A lot of newer games show up black when I try to get a screenshot with Print Screen...so I have adjusted to using Fraps...haven't looked back since...though i rarely take screenshots so for me it's not so important. But you might give Fraps a shot, or evga precision if you have an NV vid card and you want to tune it and have screen shot capability.


----------



## Sini (Jan 16, 2011)

No, the game itself uses the prntscr and writes jpegs natively. I'd like to use it, as it is way faster than fraps.

I run GPU-z on secondary monitor to see my temps, I'm tuning my case air circ.

Also, it shows used mem on the GPU (8800 GT), I can tune the game textures and whatever, I also have Intel desktop utils showing the similar info for CPU.

I must admit that the dual head setup is doing something strange from time to time, but nothing is crashing yet... 

All this is a little temporary, I can live without the screens =D  

A software in beta should get some feedback; IMHO GPU-z should have an option to disable the print screen functionality...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2011)

if the popup in gpu-z comes up, check the "do not show again" box


----------



## Sini (Jan 17, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> if the popup in gpu-z comes up, check the "do not show again" box



And that releases the prntscr-key?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2011)

it should

actually gpuz shouldnt break your printscreen functionality at all


----------

